# Indian official hints at "game-changing BrahMos"missiles for China's neighbours



## CougarKing (20 Jun 2013)

...partially as a signal to China...



> Retired army major general Vinod Saighal, hinted at its implication in disputes over the South China Sea. "There is cautious talk in some strategic circles that were India to provide the BrahMos missile to *Japan, Vietnam and the Philippines*, it has the potential to become a game changer."
> 
> He said India's role would be to restrain China "from dreaming its new-fangled dream in a manner that conflict breaks out in the region".  He described mainland China's dream as a "dynamic expansion model" fuelled by fast economic growth and a desire to push beyond its core interests in Taiwan, Tibet and Xinjiang - and into India's Arunachal Pradesh province, most of the South China Sea, and the Diaoyu islands, which Japan calls the Senkakus.
> 
> South China Morning Post link


----------



## Robert0288 (20 Jun 2013)

They're also developing the BrahMos 2, which would be a hypersonic missile with an Est. speed of mach 6 or 7

http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2012-01-10/news/30611918_1_brahmos-aerospace-air-version-brahmos-missile


----------



## a_majoor (20 Jun 2013)

Perhaps the biggest objectors would be the USN, since stopping anti ship missiles is difficult enough and mass proliferation means carrier task forces could be subjected to vollies of these things.

Of course if India were to withhold the BraMos, interested buyers could contact the Russians for a selection of anti ship missiles in various range and speed classes (including supersonic "Sunburn" missiles), and the Russians are willing to deal with almost everyone.


----------

